# so most would agree, that Grey Knights= most powerful chapter



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

agreed or disagree

grey knights are the most powerful chapter....


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

well... A single grey knight is stronger than an ordinary space marine. Their commanders are (generally) stronger. They are BA demon slayers. So, i guess you can say that. But the thing is, there are only 1k of them total. Out of like what, a million marines? What is that number? So Id say that (other than the originals) they are without a doubt the strongest. For those originals you have to look individually.

Define most powerful. Most strength? Most influence? What? That definitely matters.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

yes, man for man they are by far the most powerful

their portrayal in Graham McNeill's Ultramarines series confirms this


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> yes, man for man they are by far the most powerful
> 
> their portrayal in Graham McNeill's Ultramarines series confirms this


how so?


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

In a trial by combat a grey knight hands ventris and his girlfriend their ass and says it proves they are still untainted.When asked why this was he explained that because he's a Grey Knight it would have taken a servant of Chaos to defeat him. Pretty much implying he's operating above any other imperial servant. I'd like to see these guys against the Custodes. That would be a good match up.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Really? Who`d have thought that en entire chapter of _Space marine psykers_ could be considered the most powerful chapter. 

News to me. :fool:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Space Marine< Grey Knight < Custode. Custodes, if you read the Horus Heresy, are almost unstoppable. There is no question that they would end a GK fairly easily, because they are the Guardians of the Emperor, they need to be able to stop the strongest Chaos Marines, some of whom are twice as powerful as a grey knight. It is agreed that the GK, soldier by soldier, are the strongest, however, some larger chapters, like the BT and SW might give them a run due to the numbers advantage.


----------



## DanCoolins (Sep 10, 2011)

average grey knight (is there such a thing :L) VS average marine the grey knight would win, although in the same way as loken beats lucius in the HH books, it could be possible for someone to sucker punch one, im thinking excorsists here who were designed to be non grey knight grey knights (kinda)


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

From a man to man perspective yes the Grey Knights are the most powerful chapter without a doubt. 

In terms of influence, prestige and total available military might i'd have to pick the Ultramarines. They have control over a small empire, as well as a lot of pull and good will with other Imperial organisations. Calgar is a figure revered and beloved across the Imperium. Half the total chapters descend from them. By contrast the Grey Knights are unknown to all but a handful and until anyone saw them in action would assumed to be just another chapter.


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

mcmuffin said:


> Space Marine< Grey Knight < Custode. Custodes, if you read the Horus Heresy, are almost unstoppable. There is no question that they would end a GK fairly easily, because they are the Guardians of the Emperor, they need to be able to stop the strongest Chaos Marines, some of whom are twice as powerful as a grey knight...


Oh look, it's this fallacy again. I'm gonna forgo asking why Custodes enter into a discussion about SM chapters because the whole "Grey Knight < Custodes" thing needs to be knocked on the head. The only time I've read anything with authority on the matter was when ADB shot down fanatics claiming Custodes would beat them, on *this very forum nonetheless*. And yet members still ignore it.

Next, reading the entire Horus Heresy series shows that they're not unstoppable. If you only read _The First Heretic_ (like most seemed to have only done) then I can understand why someone would probably think this. But reading _A Thousand Sons_ shows they can be beaten to the point where some of the characters were underwhelmed by the ease of it.

Lastly, the whole chaos marines statement just doesn't make sense. Custodes were created before the Astartes, let alone as the events of the Heresy unfolded to the Emperor. Before the Heresy, the Astartes had been nothing less than a shinning example of loyalty too. So I doubt the Emperor speculated about needing to combat chaos marines during their inception. If anything, Grey Knights were the ones specifically built to take on the threats of chaos.

*EDIT* - Grammar


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

oiad said:


> Oh look, it's this fallacy again. I'm gonna forgo asking why Custodes enter into a discussion about SM chapters because the whole "Grey Knight < Custodes" thing needs to be knocked on the head. The only time I've read anything with authority on the matter was when ADB shot down fanatics claiming Custodes would beat them, on *this very forum nonetheless*. And yet members still ignore it.
> 
> Next, reading the entire Horus Heresy series shows that they're not unstoppable. If you only read _The First Heretic_ (like most seemed to have only done) then I can understand why someone would probably think this. But reading _A Thousand Sons_ shows can be beaten to the point where some of the characters were underwhelmed by it.
> 
> Lastly, the whole chaos marines statement just doesn't make sense. Custodes were created before the Astartes, let alone as the events of the Heresy unfolded to the Emperor. Before this, the Astartes had been nothing less than a shinning example of loyalty too. So I doubt the Emperor speculated about the need to combat chaos marines during their inception. If anything, Grey Knights were the ones specifically built to take on the threats of chaos.


Hear Hear!

:goodpost:

The Grey Knights were created during the Heresy specifically to fight Chaos. Custodes were around a lot longer. ADB himself has had his say. What more do you need.


----------

